# Seitenscheibe mit Kratzern und HDD LED Defekt



## Tripleh84 (2. März 2014)

Hi und zwar habe ich ein neues Corsair AIR 540 Gehäuse. Leider ist die HDD LED Defekt und die Seitenscheibe war bei Auslieferung schon leicht verkratzt unter der Folie. Was kann ich denn machen ohne das Komplette Gehäuse zu Reklamieren? Gehäuse ist eine Knappe Woche alt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Jemand da?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. März 2014)

Hi Tripleh84,

wegen der LED mal schauen, ob die Stecker richtig gepolt wurden beim Anstecken, bzw. das auch die richten Pins erwischt wurden. Manchmal ist dies nicht immer ganz eindeutig.

Hinsichtlich des Seitenteils rate ich dir zum Anlegen eines Tickets über unser Kundenportal.

Viele Grüße!


----------

